
Cyberattacks since the murder of George Floyd - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cyberattacks-since-the-murder-of-george-floyd/
======
anacrolix
What a shameless plug. I'd also hardly count individual HTTP requests as
separate cyberattacks. JGC should know better than to post this kind of carp.

------
kyuudou
zone-h defacement archive[1] still active. I don't see any related to Floyd
yet but I'm not going through a whole week's worth of int'l skiddie
defacements. NSFW needless to say.

1:
[http://www.zone-h.net/archive/special=1](http://www.zone-h.net/archive/special=1)

------
bogomipz
Wow this is a new low - using the George Floyd tragedy as a marketing
opportunity.

~~~
bhhaskin
Honest question; how is that different from all of the other
companies/celebrities declaring support?

~~~
bogomipz
Because all of the other companies and CEOs that have pledged support for this
social justice issue didn't spend the their posts boasting about the company
and their statistics.

If this company wanted to simply pledge their support they could have done so
with just the last two paragraphs of this post. Instead we see things like:

>"Google reportedly sees approximately 63,000 search queries per second, so
the number of attacks we mitigated during this period was more than 10x
Google’s entire search volume."

This post reads like just another pissing contest for them.

------
cafard
Most interesting.

